# Need help badly,BSOD 0x000008E



## chupacabra (Oct 20, 2008)

*Need help badly,BSOD 0x000008E and 0x000000050*

Well i've search the forums and read almost every post ( except the one no one answered LOL) and i've found no way to solve it.

I'm using xp, which came pre-install on the harddrive, but the hardrive is on a new pc which i build 2 months ago, it didn't come with a restore disk or any shit like that.

It only happens when i try to go to the login screen on xp normal mode, doesn't happen on xp safe mode


----------



## terii (Oct 20, 2008)

Check the following MS article.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=315335&sd=RMVP


----------



## chupacabra (Oct 20, 2008)

terii said:


> Check the following MS article.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=315335&sd=RMVP



That only works when you're installing xp, not while booting an already installed xp copy


----------



## Intel_man (Oct 20, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/903251/en-us


??



EDIT: On second thought, it seems to me that your XP has crashed with the new hardware. You should always reinstall your OS when you change your mobo.


----------



## chupacabra (Oct 20, 2008)

Intel_man said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/903251/en-us
> 
> 
> ??
> ...



No effect, since i don't seem to have the draw32 or the other file in the registry.


Haven't installed any new hardware, since forever.

All i did was install ati display driver since my driver was pretty old and i was getting a lot of errors, then restarted and after a few more game crashed, restarted again and this happened


----------



## Intel_man (Oct 20, 2008)

try emailing microsoft's support line.


----------



## chupacabra (Oct 21, 2008)

BUMP still need help


----------



## chupacabra (Oct 22, 2008)

Double BumP.

Contacted microshit and they couldn't even tell me nothing that i couldn't have freaking google lol


----------



## Cromewell (Oct 22, 2008)

So it started happening when you updated your ATI driver?

Try checking for a newer driver again, using an older version or reinstalling the one you have now.


----------



## chupacabra (Oct 24, 2008)

After a few days of searching around i found a solution to this 0x00000008E and 0x000000050, seems to be working fine now but haven't tried the game yet so i don't know if it cured completely but at least now i don't get BSOD

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/329293


----------

